# Compact Camera Recommendations



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I "might" be going to Prague soon on a short family trip and don't really want to take my DSLR (EOS400D) as i don't fancy lugging it around with the lenses etc.

I have an old Konica Digital KD-500Z compact that is a cracking little camera with great picture quality for a 5mp 10 year old camera, but it has its limitations, including a small screen on the back (although it does have a real viewfinder!).

I've no idea of what is good or bad these days on the compact market. But i'm looking for something i can put in my pocket, so small/slim but above all picture quality/clarity etc must be good. Will use for all occasions when i can't be bothered to take the DSLR (so family days out, landscapes to pictures of the car)

So, to sum up:

- compact / small & slim design
- quality clear pictures, good in low light if possible
- plenty of features including manual settings (i'm used to the DSLR now, so would like similar options such as depth of field, exposure etc)
- wide angle for landscape (including buildings) and car close ups
- decent optical zoom 
- not fussed about video as it is pretty good on the iP4s i have, but if it does do HD video, it will be a bonus

Any thoughts or recommendations.

I have no budget in mind, if i can justify it i will buy it, but not really looking at something that costs more than my DSLR did.

Cheers all :thumb:


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Powershot S100. Fantastic compact with amazingly good image quality fast lens and also shoots raw.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Adnan.

One thing i forgot to ask, anyone has the camera they are recommending, could they post up a picture if it isn't too much hassle.

For example, this was taken on my old Konica 5mp -


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, slightly off topic, but i watched Killer Elite the other day and they were using an Olympus XA to take pictures! Awesome, that was my first proper camera back in the 80s!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Canon Powershot G12 - DSLR-quality images, has an optical viewfinder, compacy but highly versatile.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers DW58, but unfortunately that is it a bit big for what i need. I want something i can just slip in my pocked when i'm not using it.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I can understand that - trouble is virtually all current compacts rely solely on screens these days which I find a distinct disadvantage.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, i'm with you there. But i'm happy to sacrifice a viewfinder for the sake of having a slim/compact camera. 

I always have the DSLR for those occasions where i'm happy to lugg it around.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous bunny 

I've got a Nikon S3100, nice and slim only problem I found compared to my old sony cybershot is the battery doesn't last very long - not really a problem unless you take the wrong charger on holiday with you 

Has 5 x wide optical zoom










Taken in night mode


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Natalie. Although sadly "Popcorn" is now good luck charms.

But we now have "Storm" who is a gentle lad -


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mmm, just been reading canon s100 vs Sony rx100. 

Sony looks good too, but £100/£200 more. 

Seriously swaying to the s100. Features look similar to my 400d too, so hopefully an old fart like me can pick up how to use it quite quickly.


----------



## Petris (Aug 23, 2012)

Today i compare rx100 vs. S100,
If size and price is not limit, rx100.
I bought s100.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sony rx100 is really in a different league to the s100. It also has better dynamic range than any Canon dslr Inc 5d mk3! Only 430 at panamoz!


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Brazo said:


> Sony rx100 is really in a different league to the s100. It also has better dynamic range than any Canon dslr Inc 5d mk3! Only 430 at panamoz!


Have to agree there actually, over my previous recommendation I would take the RX100 too. Fantastic lens and better sensor. DSLR image quality in your pocket and T* Carl Zeiss lens.

Just check out this shot at ISO3200 I found on flickr......crazy for a compact. Amazingly clean.

__
https://flic.kr/p/7932753564


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I went in Jessops yesterday and had a look at both. If I'm honest, the Sony is over budget for what I had in mind for a compact.

Who's Panamoz Brazo? The s100 is priced well. Uk prices seemed around £290 with £230 for Japan/china companies posing as uk companies.

http://panamoz.com/index.php/digita...ital-camera-24mm-wide-angle-5x-zoom-lens.html


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Thats Panamoz:thumb:

At £300 I would have a fujifilm x10!

FWIW Sony will be producing an R1, its a Full frame compact with a fixed 35mm lens, a snip at $3k :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you used Panamoz before, Mark? Are they ok?

Put it this way, the missus isn't keen on me spending over £300, but seems ok with £220! Lol!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Panamoz had a shaky start in UK trading but have had nothing but praise for the last few years. They are now an official trader on Talk Photography so must be legit 

CK888 on here recently ordered and received a similarly priced lens!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers. As long they are legit. They are 2/3rds the price of Jessops "sale" price, package in a memory card and spare battery and he price is really good.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Brazo said:


> Panamoz had a shaky start in UK trading but have had nothing but praise for the last few years. They are now an official trader on Talk Photography so must be legit
> 
> CK888 on here recently ordered and received a similarly priced lens!


Their prices are certainly very keen, but surely they have to be grey imports - can anyone confirm?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I think they are. I can't see any issues with this though, as long as the menu doesn't come up in Japanese!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

No, I agree - the dealer I normally use also imports direct himself and I don't have a problem with it as Canon guarantees are worldwide.

Has anyone actually bought from Panamoz and can conform they are 100% Kosher?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

All looks good here http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=124


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Some of the prices for the guys importing from HK are fantastic. 

I usually go across there once or twice a year, have tried quite a few shops (big and little) and I can't even barter them down to what you can pick up at online over here, that's lenses, tripods, bodies and P&S cameras. Have even tried the old one of laying the cash out on the desk a couple of times and they have none of it. Maybe I'm just trying the wrong places :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I just wouldn't take the gamble of buying online from Hong Kong, I guess you've got as degree of protection via your Credit Card/Paypal, but it just doesn't seem right - I'd rather deal with a UK-based supplier. Panamoz certainly looks to be OK, I might just give them a try.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

A colleague gave me his Fuji X100 to take home and try for the night. Totally blown away by it. 

Performance in low light is astonishing. 

Love its retro looks too - He has the hard leather case, strap and soft push accessories. 

I better start saving.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Panamoz is fine they even accept paypal so you have a cast iron guarantee there too!

Yep they are grey imports, some lenses aren't much cheaper than UK but bodies and compacts are much cheaper.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ordered from Panamoz last Wednesday evening, arrived today...










£265 delivered, opted for a spare battery and a 32gb card. Jessops "sale" and best price was £350 for just the camera.










Perfect size, just what I was looking for. Will get a soft case as well, but other than that, sorted!

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Confirmed my suspicions that Panamoz was supplying direct from the Far East.

I take it that the "delivered" price includes clearing Customs on entry to the EU - Köln in this case.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I was fully aware it would come from hong kong, my only real worry was how long it would take. Ive waited much longer for stuff to be sent from within the uk! Lol.

I bought it from a uk company, the price paid included delivery, taxes etc. 

Either way, I'm a happy boy


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm quite happy with that, just wanted to be sure. I'm planning buying a new lens soon and will probably buy from Panamoz.

Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II Mark II USM lens:


UK dealer (sourced from Canon UK, incl. shipping) £1834.99
UK Dealer (overseas sourced - incl. shipping) £1619.00
Panamoz - price (incl. shipping) £1389.99


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a massive saving! :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Certainly is. I just joined Talk Photography forum and Panamoz is highly recommended there as well.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I read the reviews on Talk Photography and it concreted my decision to buy from them.

Im at the worse part now......I'm sat here itching waiting for the battery to finish charging! :lol:


----------



## Jordi17 (Aug 30, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Taken in night mode


Off topic but is this the cala dor apartments in gran canaria:lol:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very good compact choice Lloyd:thumb: IIRC I ordered my 85mm on Wednesday am and received it Monday am from them. Very impressed with the service.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

DW58 said:


> Confirmed my suspicions that Panamoz was supplying direct from the Far East.
> 
> I take it that the "delivered" price includes clearing Customs on entry to the EU - Köln in this case.


Its delivered from the UK to the UK, so impossible for customs charges.

What and where it goes before that isn't our business


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Im at the worse part now......I'm sat here itching waiting for the battery to finish charging! :lol:


Now there's something which annoys me, photographic equipment where there is no alternative to the manufacturer's supplied rechargeable batteries. Luckily both my DSLRs (EOS 60D & EOS 7D) have AA battery options when used with battery grips - I use Energizer Lithium AA cells which seem to last for ever. Unfortunately Canon seem to have abandoned AAs in compact cameras.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

AdnanKhan said:


> Powershot S100. Fantastic compact with amazingly good image quality fast lens and also shoots raw.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Good choice. I have the S95 and it is a fantastic bit of kit for a compact. Love the ability to shoot RAW on it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Edit: note to self - must read the whole post - I see you've gone for the S100 :thumb:

You won't be disappointed. Just make sure you get used to the ring dial. I use mine for aperture settings. Great for changing "on the fly"


----------

